
The Darker Side of Machine Learning - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/darker-side-machine-learning/
======
jszymborski
Question for HN people who know better: how generalisable are these attacks on
deep learning networks. I know it's trivial to optimise for a class on say the
InceptionV3 networks trained on ImageNet; but can I perform the same kind of
attack if I don't necessarily know the what the network looks like? What if I
don't know the details of the dataset it was trained on?

